# No Speaking the Truth Here?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You can only agree, even if you don't agree? If that's the case, why have an OT section?

Is this board going the way of a companion board where the Mods openly attack members?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Say What?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well this has been... confusing. 

Nice thread.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree... Supporting evidence is required as well as a suitable backstory before we can engage in productive discourse.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I agree... Supporting evidence is required as well as a suitable backstory before we can engage in productive discourse.


Or failing that... a simple explanation. :shrug:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

What did I miss.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah, I think he's talking about the Oliver North thread that was first closed and then posts deleted (including his, I'm guessing).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Ah, I think he's talking about the Oliver North thread that was first closed and then posts deleted (including his, I'm guessing).


Glad I missed that one then...

and I think this falls into the realm of questioning moderation and talking about politics, both of which aren't allowed here. So this thread is utterly useless.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Glad I missed that one then...
> 
> and I think this falls into the realm of questioning moderation and talking about politics, both of which aren't allowed here. So this thread is utterly useless.


Indeed. I'm sure we all agreed to forum policies when we signed up...


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the forum policies pretty much dictate that we don't talk about [politicians]. No matter how much it pains us to keep quiet.

Mod Edit: Fixed the political commentary... (tom)


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Rob said:


> I think the forum policies pretty much dictate that we don't talk about [politicians]. No matter how much it pains us to keep quiet.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67349



> 1. Posts involving *politics*, sex, race, religion or other controversial subjects are not allowed and will get deleted at the discretion of the moderator. If you want to make a post and you are not sure if it falls in one of these categories, feel free to contact a moderator with your concern.


emphasis added.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67349
> 
> emphasis added.


Exactly, making a positive post about a high profile political and historical figure would be considered "politics" It goes both ways.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Rob said:


> Exactly, making a positive post about a high profile political and historical figure would be considered "politics" It goes both ways.


I disagree. The post was about an experience the poster's son had about the man. It made no references to his (Mr. North's) personal or professional character.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I disagree. The post was about an experience the poster's son had about the man. It made no references to his (Mr. North's) personal or professional character.


Sorry, have to disagree.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Rob said:


> Sorry, have to disagree.


And that is your right as an American. You're welcome.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> And that is your right as an American. You're welcome.


Don't forget "Patriot". Thanks.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> 1. Posts involving politics, sex, race, religion or other controversial subjects are not allowed and will get deleted at the discretion of the moderator. If you want to make a post and you are not sure if it falls in one of these categories, feel free to contact a moderator with your concern.


Based on the thread you are refuring to I am allowed to attach a photo of my child greeting a person convicted of heinous felonies while working for a politician, but nobody is allowed to disagree with this relationship? Doesn't sound fair because all people are supposed to follow all the laws. That statement isn't political, racial, sexual etc.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

kikkenit2 said:


> Based on the thread you are refuring to I am allowed to attach a photo of my child greeting a person convicted of heinous felonies while working for a politician, but nobody is allowed to disagree with this relationship? Doesn't sound fair because all people are supposed to follow all the laws. That statement isn't political, racial, sexual etc.


If you are looking for a no-holds-barred forum to express your opinions, May I suggest 4chan.org ? Be prepared though, I express fair warning and emphasize the "no-holds-barred" aspect.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

C'mon guys. Let us stick to the topic at hand. Even threads in the OT have to remain somewhat on their topic.

Also, I have edited a few posts trying to sneak in political commentary while discussion political commentary. I almost deleted them entirely (I should have, actually), yet I felt with a bit of editing I could leave the salient parts. Don't complain in public--send a moderator a note if you disagree.

Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Don't complain in public--send a moderator a note if you disagree.
> 
> Tom


I don't know if you realize it Tom, but the point of this thread was to complain in public ABOUT the moderators.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If Saywhat? is questioning moderation about Nick's thread about his son, there are some comments.

First--don't question moderation in public. Talk to a moderator via PM or email.

As for that thread: It was about something Nick's son did. Nick did not introduce a political element--he talked about a public person who happens to be a political figure. Had Nick introduced more political commentary, we might have had to edit it or remove it. He did not so we did not.

Now, others did introduce political commentary (and also into this thread). Those elements were removed. Please don't do that again.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know if you realize it Tom, but the point of this thread was to complain in public ABOUT the moderators.


Yup. Understand. And another moderator might yet toss this thread into the dumpster. I hoped a bit of explanation might work.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the question has been answered ...

We are a free speaking forum but not a free for all. If there are any other questions about the issue please send a PM to a moderator (any moderator).

Thanks!


----------

